# Join us for some Halloween music on WVUD 91.3 FM!



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

If you're looking for a way to waste an hour, check out CRAZY COLLEGE on WVUD, 91.3 FM Sunday evening October 20th at 6o pm EST. I'll be doing a special Halloween program with the Host, George Stewart. CRAZY COLLEGE is "dedicated to music odd, silly or forgotten". The website for Crazy College is www.crazycollege.org. Go half way down the page to see the show listing. If you don't live in the Wilmington, DE area the show is streamed online at: www.wvud.org . We'll be playing some Halloween selections from my collection. I tried to find some nice obscure pieces that you won't hear on HalloweenRadio. Hope you can join us!


----------

